# Applying to be an Apple Genuis



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is my CV to apply for my new local apple store that appears to be opening soon.  suggestions?


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 16, 2006)

:-/
I would say that you need to have more about your technical qualifications. I.e. did you ever put your own computer together, or a situation that you troubleshooted a tough problem

but i'll check with my managers and see what they say about it


----------



## lurk (Mar 16, 2006)

I would get rid of the apple logo, it is a bit too pretentious, I mean you are applying for a job there.  I really cannot imagine a situation where that would be a good idea.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 16, 2006)

that was a concern of mine. it's gone.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree about removing the Apple logo.  I'd guess that when an Apple employee sees something with an Apple logo on it, they assume it's from Apple.

Also, the language isn't exactly professional in tone, but that might work to your advantage with a company like Apple.  I think you have something decent here.  

Word of warning, tho.  I've had several friends leave the post of Apple Genius.  It seems that most times, you don't even get to take your break due to the high volume.  It's a very thankless job many times, both from customer and management.  And apparently, the Geniuses usually end up making less than even the sales staff.

The common opinion I've heard is that Apple is a great company to love, but terrible company to work for.  

But if this is what you have the drive to do, then by all means don't let me discourage you.  Bon Chance, sir!


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 16, 2006)

Also, that blacked out rectangle at the bottom.  Is that a photo?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 16, 2006)

ah bugger that for a game of soldiers then. i have a relatively well paying shitty job now... i would only leave for better pay.... or a proper job 

the blacked out box is my personal details 

but i like that though.  ha ha here's me: etc


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 17, 2006)

ra3ndy said:
			
		

> It seems that most times, you don't even get to take your break due to the high volume.  It's a very thankless job many times, both from customer and management.  And apparently, the Geniuses usually end up making less than even the sales staff.
> 
> The common opinion I've heard is that Apple is a great company to love, but terrible company to work for.



I Would STRONGLY beg to differ. That may be true for a big store or anything that is two stories, but neither of those statements is true in my case. i do work at a mini store but still, the Geniuses are looked up to. They are the ones that know ALL the tech specs. They can answer the "Will this adapter work in a TiBook?" and "Will an airport extreme card work in the G5 Tower or do they have to buy the upgrade kit?" questions. and i have seen 3 Mac Specialists get promoted to geniuses (2 technical and 1 creative). And from my experience they DO get paid more.

Drop the apple, don't use myriad as your font (choose something similar) and more qualifying and technical info on your self.

anyways thats what i have to say. Good Luck


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 17, 2006)

expanded technical experience.  too boasty?  
i don't really don't know how to word this. how would you describe my level of know-how?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2006)

You _could_ mention that you have solved hundreds of mac problems online as a member of a support forum. 

Other than that, is the black rectangle under your name covering text? Otherwise, it wouldn't really balance.


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2006)

Needs a copy/style edit to I think, I'll even do it for you if you like, but you'd have to send me the text (via private message).

ora


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2006)

It seems to me that you would want to list as much about your experiences as you can. Tell them what you are bringing to the job.

If I were applying, I would play download my education in mathematics... because I just don't see where any of it would help (so I would most likely not point them at my online resume). I _would_ over load them with my technical experience in the area of Macintosh computing. I'd include something along the lines of this...

I been an Apple user since 1989, a NeXT user since 1992, have worked in jobs where technical support of systems was part of my responsibilities since 1997 and have worked as an independent computer consultant (covering software, hardware and service issues along with web design) specializing in Apple related solutions since 2000.

Hands on experience (hardware troubleshooting and servicing) with the following systems:Macintosh Plus
Macintosh SE
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh Classic
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh II
Macintosh IIcx
Macintosh IIci
Macintosh IIsi
Macintosh IIvx
Macintosh Quadra 700
Macintosh Quadra 900
Macintosh Quadra 950
Macintosh Quadra 800
Power Macintosh 6100 (including AV and DOS versions)
Power Macintosh 7100 (including AV version)
Power Macintosh 8100 (including AV version)
Power Macintosh 9500
Power Macintosh 7500
Power Macintosh 8500
Power Macintosh 7300
Power Macintosh 7600
Power Macintosh 8600
Power Macintosh 9600
Power Macintosh G3 (both Mini Tower and Desktop, with AV option)
Power Macintosh G3 (Blue & White)
iMac G3 (all models)
Power Macintosh G4 (all model except Cube)
eMac (all models)
iMac G4 (original version)
Power Macintosh G5 (original release version)

PowerBook 140
PowerBook 165c
PowerBook Duo 210
PowerBook Duo 230
PowerBook Duo 270c
PowerBook Duo 280
PowerBook Duo 280c
PowerBook 520
PowerBook 540c
PowerBook Duo 2300c
PowerBook 5300c/cs/ce
PowerBook 3400c
PowerBook G3 (Kanga)
PowerBook G3 (Wallstreet/Lombard/Pismo)
PowerBook G4 (Titanium)
iBook G3 (Clamshell)
iBook SE G3 (Clamshell)
iBook G3 (White, both 12" and 14" models)​
I also have an extensive background in both Apple software and Apple-related software, including extensive experience in the following operating systems:System 4.x
System 6.0.x
System 7.0.x/7.1.x
System 7.5.x
Mac OS 7.6.x (including AppleShare IP 5.0)
Mac OS 8.0/8.1 (including AppleShare IP 6.0)
Mac OS 8.5.x/8.6  (including AppleShare IP 6.1/6.2)
Mac OS 9.x.x  (including AppleShare IP 6.3.x)
A/UX 3.x.x
NEXTSTEP 2.x
NEXTSTEP 3.x
OPENSTEP 4.x
Rhapsody 5.x (including Mac OS X Server 1.x.x)
Mac OS X Developer Preview 4 and Public Beta
Mac OS X v10.0.0 - 10.0.4
Mac OS X v10.1.0 - 10.1.5
Mac OS X Server v10.1.x
Mac OS X v10.2.0 - 10.2.8
Mac OS X Server v10.2.x
Mac OS X v10.3.0 - 10.3.9
Mac OS X Server v10.3.x
Mac OS X v10.4.0 - on​And extensive experience with the following software titles (both in practical use and providing training):ClarisWorks/AppleWorks (starting with version 2)
Microsoft Office (starting with MS Word 4, full suit starting with Office 4.2.1)
Adobe Photoshop (starting with version 2.5)
Adobe Illustrator (starting with version 88)
Adobe Acrobat (starting with version 3.0)
Adobe PageMaker (starting with Aldus PageMaker version 1.0)
Adobe FrameMaker (starting with version 2.0 for NeXT systems)
Adobe InDesign (starting with version 1.5)
Adobe GoLive (starting with GoLive CyberStudio 3.0)
Adobe LiveMotion (starting with Beta release)
Adobe Premiere (Starting with version 5)
Macromedia Freehand (starting with version 3.0)
Macromedia Director (starting with version 2.0)
Macromedia Flash (starting with version 4.0)
QuarkXPress (starting with version 3.31)
...​
You get the picture. 

The point being that I would want them to think it was a mistake *not* to hire me as an _Apple Genius_. And I'm sure that you could get that across with far less experience than I've had.


At the same time, don't over state what you can do either. For example, I own just about every OS Apple has ever put out... but I didn't list them all here because I don't think I could troubleshoot all of them. Same with hardware, I've worked on more systems than listed but I've had extensive experience servicing the ones above. I mean, odds are I can service a Macintosh LC III (I own one) but I _haven't_... yet. 



At any rate, best of luck.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 18, 2006)

RacerX, you show off 

but yes, RacerX and Eric brought out two very important points of getting hired.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe not important, as the job you are applying for is not in the field of graphic design, but _surely_ a man of your background should know about not using using *double spaces* in your text!  They create nasty bullet holes and rivers in your text, affecting the uniform 'greyness' of the text.

Maybe it's an InDesign thing Nasty!  Use QuarkXPress instead!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 20, 2006)

captain quark: i don't follow.  i'm more of a motion designer these days, but i'm not sure what you mean?  if you mean putting two spaces after a period, then i will always do this, as it's grammatically correct, if you mean double-line spacing, then it's not turned onm, that's standard text.  i could lower the line space, but to what what point?


----------



## bbloke (Mar 20, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> if you mean putting two spaces after a period


I've always been taught to do this (use two spaces after the end of a sentence), and it tends to bug me when documents don't have this, actually.  I'm not a designer, so things could be very different in the DTP/graphic design world, though.

As for the CV, if it was me, I'd try to make it heavier on facts, rather than description/sentences.  There are always different opinions about how CVs should be written, and I think different fields of work tend to have their own styles for CVs.  In my sort of area, I'd be inclined to use bullet points or lists, cite software used, list positions of responsibility held, use chronological order, and so on.  Then again, this style might not be as suitable for applying for this sort of job (?).  

Thinking about it...  Consider what they would be looking for before you write the CV, not just in terms of a list of experience, but also how you convey your message to the potential employers.  For a position where you would work with the general public, perhaps your CV needs to show the depth and breadth of experience, but also illustrate communication skills.  Make your points clearly and succinctly.  (Unlike me.    )


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 20, 2006)

good luck, hope you succed where i could not.  i can't even remember the number of times i've applied for a job at the local apple stores, as well as at a local mom-pop type mac store.  but the thing that bugged me the most was that every time i went into the mom-pop shop to ask a question, i would get 'dear in the headlight' looks.  why, because i knew more then they did!  and the apple stores are just too busy for me to get questions answered, so i come here.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 20, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> if you mean putting two spaces after a period


That's what I was talking about.



			
				Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> then i will always do this, as it's grammatically correct





			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> I've always been taught to do this (use two spaces after the end of a sentence), and it tends to bug me when documents don't have this, actually.



*AAAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!* It has absolutely nothing to do with grammar! ('Scuse me over-reacting, here  but as a designer of books, this is an issue close to my heart.)

It's a throwback to the days of knackered old typewriters. The full stop, being the smallest character (and one of the most frequently used) used to get worn down. Also, in the days before photocopiers, computers and word-processors, the only way you could get a copy of a letter was to use several sheets of paper interleaved with carbon paper, which meant that on the second and third copies, full stops could disappear. So it was common practice among secretaries and typists to use a double space to reinforce the end of a sentence.

In the olden days of hot metal type, it was common practice among the lazier compositors to bung in an extra 'en' or two after a full stop to justify a piece of text, instead of distributing them evenly along the line. 

As I mentioned in my previous post, double spaces affect the 'greyness' of a page of text. If you can find a novel, ideally, or any other book with a large area of text without any pictures, look at the page and squint a bit so that the page looks blurred. You can then appreciate 'greyness'. You will notice that there are unsightly holes in the uniformity of the text  called 'bullet holes'  and even worse, if you get several double spaces near each other on successive lines, you get that_ most hateful _of design no-no's  'rivers'.

*JUST DON'T DO IT! It's sick and it's wrong!*  

Even that nasty    piece of work Macromedia Dreamweaver disallows double spaces. And have you tried entering a double space on this forum? It won't allow it. Why? *Because it's sick and it's wrong!*

I blame the British education system!


----------

